# Japanese Sock Monster



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

of the many urban legends of creatures that lurk around when we aren't looking the Sock Monster, the monster who steals only one sock from a pair when you wash them is probably the most annoying. Apparently the japanese version of this creature is more fair. Only taking enough sock to create a whole one, leaving the person with 2 almost-a-whole sock they can still wear... 

http://www.jshoppers.com/shohin.asp?Shocd=CB11M1056&PageNo=1&bunrui1=0

http://www.jshoppers.com/shohin.asp?Shocd=CB11I1399&PageNo=1&bunrui1=2&bunrui2=8


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

So they have toe socks and they have open toe half socks. Do they have ankle socks for those people that don't want to wear socks but still look like they have socks from the ankle up?


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Bone Dancer said:


> So they have toe socks and they have open toe half socks. Do they have ankle socks for those people that don't want to wear socks but still look like they have socks from the ankle up?


http://www.jshoppers.com/shohin.asp?Shocd=CA11I1575&PageNo=1&bunrui1=0


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hahaha, awesome


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

The Japanese are kinda obsessed with socks. They love to have long socks scrunched down and even have special sock glue to hold them at just the right place on your legs.


----------

